# new 29 gallon tank - need opinions on this stocking scheme



## AuthenticHuman (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi everyone! During the past week, I decided that I wanted to keep fish. I bought a 29 gallon tank, and I have started the cycling process. While I wait, I'm trying to figure out exactly what to put in it. I'm not completely new at this. I have a small tank with a male betta who just loves the company of my African dwarf frog, and I had numerous goldfish, guppies, and tetras as a kid. Still, I would like some opinions here.

The tank itself is 30"L x 13"W x 19"H. I have an Aqueon QuietFlow 30 with a heater, fluorescent lighting, and a full lid. At the moment, it only has water and gravel in it, but I plan to start working on the planting and rockscaping this weekend. I would like a mix of live and plastic plants.

I want an angelfish as my centerpiece. My girlfriend really has her heart set on a group of 5 or 6 glofish, so I am kind of trying to build around those. I spent a lot of time researching, and I played around with the tool on AqAdvisor.com to come up with this:

1 angelfish
6 glofish
4 panda cories
5 hatchets
5 harlequin rasboras

I know it's a bit over the 1" per gallon rule, but AqAdvisor estimates my stocking level at 93%. It still seems a bit overstocked to me, though. If I have to, I can drop the rasboras and take my stocking level down to 84%. That will still give me a tank with activity at the top, middle, and bottom. What do you guys think? Any comments or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey and welcome. I just wanted to tell you, in case you didn't already know, the 1" fish per gallon only really applies to small fish like tetras, guppies and such. This is because bigger fish usually have more body mass and therefore more waste. I'll help out along the way with this tank of yours. I'll research what you asked in this first post and if you need anything just let me know.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Keep in mind that Angelfish grow and turn into bullies when they get larger. I don't like a tank with only one Angel. They will pick on other fish if there aren't any other Angels around. Hatchets need good water quality so do frequent water changes. Your fishes are all acid water loving so keep their ph below 7.0.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Angels will bully each other more if they are not a male-female pair, and I think one could be OK. But the other fish must not be small enough to fit in the mouth of a full grown angel. And as stated they will grow large. It's often a roll of the dice as to temperament. 

You might want to check the filter capacity, also. I am not familiar with that filer, but it should be rated for twice the volume of your tank. So for 30 gallons, you want a filter rated for 55 - 60 gallons or more. If it wasn't a kit and you can swap the filter, look at the Aqua Clear AC50 or AC70.

Just to add a personal opinion here, and I know everyone has differing tastes, but think this through a bit before adding glofish. Picture a natural looking tank with live plantings and natural hardscape (rocks, driftwood), to which you are adding neon-colored, genetically modified danios. It seems to be out of balanced to me, aesthetically.

If glofish are really desired, what about a separate tank of their own to which you can add artificial neon plants and decorations and the lighting that will make the colors pop. This is not my taste, but that doesn't mean someone else will not enjoy it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would say if you wanted the Angel, then get rid of one of the other species. IMO, a little much for your tank size. The very worst thing you can do is to take a smaller tank and push it's stock limit. Better to be at the 80% level and your fish will likely be more happy and healthy. Especially good if you are new to fishkeeping in general. You don't want stress in your tank, which causes disease and a bad taste to the whole idea of keeping fish for you. Also equates to an easier time for you.

Just something to think about.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have an adult angel in a 29 gallon with eight harlequins. He doesnt mess with them at all. He did kill a female angel too so I know hes got it in him. In any case, On your stocking I would leave the glofish out.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

My 29 gallon turned one year old in July. It came as a Top Fin
kit, with one Top Fin 30 filter. I added another Top Fin 30 filter this past
Thanksgiving. 
I cycled this tank with 6 zebra danios. They were removed last October
to help cycle my 20 gallon. (The zebras are still alive & well in the 20, what sturdy fish they are !)
I overstocked at first, a common mistake of beginners, being so 
excited to buy more and more fish.
Some of my platies didn't make it, ammonia poisoning.
I read and read and joined this forum, and now have what it appears to be a 
happy home for the following:
7 neon tetras
3 serpae tetras
1 gold gourami
5 platies
3 live anubias nana and a few plastic plants

Having another tank with similar water conditions as the 29 certainly
has helped. I've needed to switch out certain fish due to aggressiveness.

Good luck and have fun !


----------

